# The Greatest Play in Baseball



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Check out the link http://agencypages.net/AgencyPages/11-52/


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Indeed.......

I was not aware their was a video of it, until this point I had only saw the pictures...... thanks for sharing!

I do however wish the stadium would have had their way with the hippy cowards :twisted:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Great video!


----------

